# a few pics (10/04-02/05)



## Guest (Apr 16, 2005)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/gallery/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=5229

a few pics of me taken on my mobile, some are from last year after i'd cut up, and a few are more recent ones at the end of my winter bulk, i'll put some more up once i get my BF% back down


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2005)

Looking good mate, how long you been training and what were your stats before you started BB and stats now.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2005)

i've been training with weights for about 6 years now (since 15, i'm now 21), been bodybuilding (with correct diet and OTC supplements) for the last 3 years

my stats before i started, erm... 123lbs/55kg and i'd say about 20% BF, weight now 194lbs/88kg and 15% BF, i used to be very skinny, total transformation from my school physique, and still juice free ATM, but not for much longer


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2005)

Keep it up godfather youve come a long way.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2005)

hi mate, great condition you got there, but i think you should seriously consider giving your diet and training an overhaul because if they were as spot as you say you should have put on alot more muscle than you have in the 3 yrs you have been training "serious", so many of you guys get hung up on bodyfat levels and it ruins your chances of making any decent gains size wise. if your trying to add muscle you dont worry about fat you just EAT EVERYTHING make the gains then once you have the size drop the fat if thats the look you want.

how many calories, carbs and protein do you get a day ?

i know you may not appreciate my comments, and i'm probably the only one who will tell you this, but its constructive criticism.

if your willing to accept any help then you know how to contact me. The reason i've stayed on this site is to help as many guys as i can achieve their goals and i wouldnt be doing you any favours simply by not commenting.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2005)

great physique man what were your stats in the pics?

u probably look quite similar to me now after your bulk althou ive actually managed to cut my bodyfat right down at the moment its around 11%. Althou I look alot softer than u do in those pics.

Anyway been good to put a face to the name definately the best pic is westside thou bro. Thats a point bro as good an alias as Godfather is man I don't actually know your real name seems a little daft calling u Godfather. What are your goals at the moment, Im just trying add a little lbm through exams. Im still training as much just cutting back on goin out completely to manage it, but dont wana be taking anything that either f**ks me up emotionally and has me bawling to usher or any cutting supp coz they makes me sleep at least 10 hours and tired as f**k so trying stay clean right now.

take it easy.

And Garry I defiantely know where your coming from hes very lean for three serious years but 33kg in that amount of time is fu**ing awesome.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2005)

gf states thet he weighed 55kg before he started training thats 6 yrs ago aged 15, he has gained 33kg since then but you would gain alot of weight naturally from 15 to 21 just through normal growth so i would hardly describe those gains as awsome. i stand by my original point his diet and training needs a serious overhaul.

i'm not trying to take away anything from what he has achieved, simply saying he is cappable of more dont let pride stand in the way of progress.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2005)

divie - thanks for the support

tom - thanks bro, check the post subjects for my stats in the photos, the first set of pics i was down at 78.2kg and 10%BF, the 2nd pic i'm up to 88kg and 16%BF, not bad, almoast 10kg in 4 months but quite a bit of fat

garry - how can you criticise my diet and training? do you know what my diet is? do you know what my workouts are like? no! i know what i'm doin hence my gains over the past 4 months, i'm happy being lean, i'm not aiming to get all huge n' bulky, just a little more muscular and nicely cut - which i'm doing


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2005)

dont provoke me mate, i put things in the very nicest way i cud, and i'm gunna hold my tongue right now but believe me i may have been the one to say it but there are plenty thinking the same thing they'll just say it behind your back. this is a BODUBUUILDING forum, correct me if i'm wrong but i believe bodybuilding is about building muscle if you've got the look you want then you aint a bodybuilder but an athlete your problem is you think you know it all and you dont and because of this you are unwilling to listen to others or take any advice from those in a position to help.

you say its lean gains your after not bulk yet half of what you've gained in the last 4 months is fat, and again if your diet and training were spot on you'd have made better progress.

i tired to be supportive and offer you help but your arrogance has got in the way. there are plenty of lads on this sight i help with training and if you gave me a chance you'd find i'm a nice guy who just wants to help.

i've been training as long as you've been on the planet and you give me no credit for that at all.

EXPERIENCE counts.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2005)

gentlemen, please. garry is quite right in what he said, i dont take anyones word as gospel but ill listen to what anyone has to say and if i dont like it take it with a grain of salt. constructive criticism is a good thing and one can use it to build and develop and grow as a person. i always say that i know everything, i just cant remember it all at once, that is sarcasm, noone knows everything and no matter how much you know, how big you are how hard you train, theres always someone bigger better stronger or faster. knowledge is wealth so instead of taking offense at peoples comments be they good or bad try to look at what theyre saying, see if theres an ounce of truth in it and if so use it to better yourself. besides, garry remembers what it was like when the dinosaurs died so if knowledge is proportionate to age then this guy is a library! j/k about the age thing garry, trying to lighten the mood, no hard feelings? i can just imagine my neck in that pic instead of that protein shake!


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2005)

garrilla said:


> dont provoke me mate, i put things in the very nicest way i cud, and i'm gunna hold my tongue right now but believe me i may have been the one to say it but there are plenty thinking the same thing they'll just say it behind your back.


i really doubt that, most 'decent' people respect that i've worked very hard for the physique i've got, if they thought i needed work i'm sure they'd say it! but i think most people would agree that i'm looking in awesome shape



garrilla said:


> this is a BODUBUUILDING forum,


i think you mean 'bodybuilding' forum



garrilla said:


> correct me if i'm wrong but i believe bodybuilding is about building muscle if you've got the look you want then you aint a bodybuilder but an athlete


so you are telling me that when a pro bodybuilder stops building muscle and decides to cut up for a competition he is no longer a bodybuilder? you don't know what you are talking about, cutting up is a huge part of bodybuilding, bodybuilding is not just about mass, its about symmetary, proportions, seperation, definition, fitness... bodybuilding is a lifestyle, i believe anyone who lives the bodybuilding lifestyle (working out everyday, eating 7-8 meals etc) in an attempt to add muscle and lose fat is 'bodybuilding', whether its for personal reasons or competition



garrilla said:


> your problem is you think you know it all and you dont and because of this you are unwilling to listen to others or take any advice from those in a position to help


FYI i've taken plenty of advice over the years, i take advice if and when i need it, i don't claim to 'know it all', but my basic knowledge of things such as diet and training is just fine, and like you said i'll get better as i gain more 'experience'



garrilla said:


> you say its lean gains your after not bulk yet half of what you've gained in the last 4 months is fat, and again if your diet and training were spot on you'd have made better progress.


what, like eat everything in sight? thats just gonna lead to greater fat gain, i know i could have kept a lower BF by keeping my cardio up and not porking out so much over xmas and easter, but i've learnt and i know that i won't add so much BF next time round



garrilla said:


> i tired to be supportive and offer you help but your arrogance has got in the way. there are plenty of lads on this sight i help with training and if you gave me a chance you'd find i'm a nice guy who just wants to help.
> 
> i've been training as long as you've been on the planet and you give me no credit for that at all.
> 
> EXPERIENCE counts.


so because you have been training longer than me i'm expected to give you credit for that? i give credit where credit is due, you are a big guy and i give you credit for that but don't come in my thread telling me that my diet and training are flawed when you don't know what i eat or how i train, just accept that i'm not after any advice at this stage that is not what i'm asking for, if all you're gonna do is bitch at me then don't bother posting in this thread again


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2005)

guys, calm down, its an opinion on garrys part. opinions are like assholes everybody has one. if you dont like what someone says just let it slide. really GF. what does garrys comment hurt other than your pride. i never hear anyone correct people when they post compliments other than nick, i think he was the only one i have heard so far that when he got compliments said "well thats nice but not what it should be" and asked to be torn up. i respect him for putting his balls out there like that. garry could call me a chubby pig ****er and i would laugh it off, might threaten to come across the pond and make him beat me up but then we would head down to the pub and grab a coulpe dozen beers...move on!


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2005)

i think you'll find i said i wasnt trying to take anything away from wot you have achieved, and i am one of the most decent and honest guys you could ever meet. and fyi i know what other guys think of you because they have told me.

AWW didums did i make a typeo lmao

you'll find bodybuilders actually make sure they have plenty of muscle before thay cut mate, and no mater how ripped symetrical proportional or defined you are without the size they are all redundant.

if your diet and training were all good then 6 yrs of training would have produced much better gains

THATS THE POINT you need to stop worrying about calories and bodyfat you cant gain muscle at any decent rate while worrying about that

i will post anywhere i fukin want boy and dont you presume to tell me what i may or may not do on this site, no one owns a thread you make a post and it is open for all to pass comments good or bad accept that or dont post at all

i've bitten my tongue so many times when you've made posts on subjects you clearly know nothing about, as have other mods, to save you from looking an arse but no more.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2005)

I think GD looks good especially pecs but then again training for 6 years you would think so.Be proud though GD even sticking at BB for 6 years deserves credit as its the hardest thing ive attempted due to the conssistency and knowledge needed.But to be honest whos to argue with gary when hes the biggest on here so he obviously knows something.I think your like me GD, i dont like to gain body fat and i like to stay in shape but ive tried to bulk without gaining body fat but it slows progress down.Im just eating more now and yes im gaining bodyfat but weight and muscle is coming quicker now, as we can always cut in later down the line.The again if your goals are to look like a cover guy then well done coz you do.

It makes a change that im not involved in a arguement for once, well not yet.

peace


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2005)

Why do people get so funny when someone suggests/constructively criticises a physique.

Whats the purpose of posting your pics, if everyone was to go "well done there, you got nothing to do" how is that gonna help. If you get funny about what someone has said then you've got the wrong attitude.

A while ago I posted some pics of myself on here and Gary said I needed to work on my triceps to create a better balanced arm and did I get all arsy about it, NO! I listened to someone with more experience than me and focused on them a bit more. Thats the reason I posted my pics, not for everyone to love me and go WOW! (I do that myself!!!)

You need to see the critisism that Garry has made as an HONEST opinion not a PUTDOWN,

I've been told my contest helper that I need to hit more cardio to lose more BF, did I say "F$CK OFF" and take it badly, no, I LISTEN to an HONEST opinion.

Make this clear, I like Garry and he is a person to be listened to, he is so experienced for this forum is unreal, he can aggrevate people by the things he says but get over it. He has an attitude I understand and like as its very similar to my own. BEST MOD ON THE SITE AS YOU WONT GET B.S. OR INFO HE DOESN'T KNOW ABOUT!!!

J


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2005)

besides that hes a big guy and he gets all the chicks and owns his own "little red tank-top" factory. nah, just screwin around. i personally think theres a lot of testosterone here and we all just need to hug and read the jokes i put up in g.d. area and have a laugh. hey, whats the deal with calling fries chips?


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2005)

divie said:


> I think GD looks good especially pecs but then again training for 6 years you would think so.Be proud though GD even sticking at BB for 6 years deserves credit as its the hardest thing ive attempted due to the conssistency and knowledge needed.But to be honest whos to argue with gary when hes the biggest on here so he obviously knows something.I think your like me GD, i dont like to gain body fat and i like to stay in shape but ive tried to bulk without gaining body fat but it slows progress down.Im just eating more now and yes im gaining bodyfat but weight and muscle is coming quicker now, as we can always cut in later down the line.The again if your goals are to look like a cover guy then well done coz you do.


yeah the cover guy look is the look i'm after, i'd like to check out modelling in the future.. recently got a job as a topless waiter, i get paid 60 to chat to women with my shirt off for 2 hours in the VIP section of a nightclub on a friday night, what a job! 

thanks again for the comments, bro


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2005)

zx9rjas. said:


> Why do people get so funny when someone suggests/constructively criticises a physique.
> 
> Whats the purpose of posting your pics, if everyone was to go "well done there, you got nothing to do" how is that gonna help. If you get funny about what someone has said then you've got the wrong attitude.
> 
> ...


so because you like him you feel the need to jump on the bandwagon and give me a lecture as well?

i'm sorry but i don't see how saying someones diet and training is s**t is in anyway 'constructive', if he were to say he thinks i need more size then fair enough, or bigger traps, or less bodyfat... then that i can take into consideration and work harder on bringing up those bodyparts, i think you're missing the point here, i am open to criticism, but i'm not going to be disresepected like that by anyone on here, best mod on the forum or not


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2005)

no s**t! you pimp! you ever get hookups?! damn, i used to be a stripper but i got tired of the endless wave of hot women throwing themselves at me and stuffing money down my pants. different women in my bed every night, sometimes 7 or 8 at a time...im a person too you know, i have feelings and sometimes i just want to be held and told im special too...in case any of you were wondering, all of that was bullshit! im just delirious today. you know, those fitness cover model guys work harder than some bb enthusiasts do, its nothing if ronnie or jay changes thier look by getting bigger but if one of those guys doesnt have the perfect abs one month that can cost them a lot of money. they torture themselves. i love food too much to do that.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2005)

NO!, NO FU$KIN BANDWAGON MATE!!!, I have my own opinions and ideas. Dont disrespect ME like that!! Ands it not a lecture!! You missed the point, Its my opinion and you either like it or you dont but it still makes no difference to my opinion.

Again go back and read garrys first posts, he did no such thing as to say your diet/training was s**t!

It seems to me that you are open to criticism as long as its the criticism you want to hear. I think you look lean and cut but no more lean and cut thatn my younger brother who doesn't train and is naturally lean and cut.

In my opinion I cant see how you became a mod anyway?


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2005)

pull your head out your arse, you want respect well earn it, you said i didnt deserve any credit for my time served but i'm supposed to respect you, for what, you aint achieved much have ye lmao

it seems to me that if someone doesn't say what you want to here you cant handle it.

exactly where did i say your diet and training are s**t, i said they needed an overhaul and you can tell that just from glancing at the pics.

enjoy your mod status as your about to lose it lmao


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2005)

hey guys, what does it take to be a mod on here? not to trail off subject or anything, just wanted to know. what do you guys do as mods...obvoiusly control the forums but what else? everybody needs to just cool down and relax for a minute. maybe even let this thread go. this isnt worth having a pissing contest over. its sunday, go relax and then come back and write something positive and provide a good example. just my opinion though.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2005)

zx9rjas. said:


> In my opinion I cant see how you became a mod anyway?


because i've made a continous positive contribution to these forums (through insightful posts, solid advice, useful articles, helpful replies to PM's, brought in a lot of new members, get on well with the 'majority' of guys on here) which is more that i can say for either of you 2!

you think i look like i don't train? well thats funny because most people will swear i've taken steroids, i'm tall, big, ripped and good lookin... which is more than i can say for either of you fat arses!

wow you have 20inch arms of FLAB! big achievement that is! anyone can eat lots of food and get big and fat, VERY few people can claim to be in the condition i'm in, to get a body like this you have to train your arse off, go through painful months of strict dieting and daily cardio, it takes a ****load of discipline and i hate it when some meathead thinks hes tougher than me because hes bigger, you guys are just blatently jelous of me and you should both piss off if you can't accept the fact that i'm a mod.. coz it ain't changing, Steve is incharge of these boards not you 2 plank-heads, who the hell do you think you are trying to decide who mods and who dosen't! you 2 are really starting to test my paitence


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2005)

ok, seriously, step off! youre doing the same thing you accused them of. do you know these guys? have you seen them? how do you know theyre flab? if the avatars are pics of them, and i dont see why anyone would lie around here, they look big enuf to me. now youre just crying. so dig the sand out of your vagina, take some midol and move the f**k on man. jeez, youre crying like a girl with a scraped knee, noone started out saying you were nothing, in fact it was all very complimentary until you got all sensitive about s**t. boo-fu**ing-hoo, be a man and move on!


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2005)

ok god father (here by refered to as tea boy)

i discussed your mod status with steve a few weeks ago and it was agreed that we didn't want to hurt your feelings so we would remove all mods and say they were going to be evaluated by me before being reinstated, that way you wudn't feel singled out and we wud avoid hurtin your feelings but i said to put a hold on it as i really didnt want to make you feel bad, but sod it.

why remove you, because it was agreed you talk out your arse far to much with little knowledge.

as for the jelousy and you being tougher than me or jason i can hear the laughter of everyone whos read your post from here.

you admit in your post you hate guys cause they are bigger than you so whos jelous ? lmao

you are a sad insignificant LITTLE man.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2005)

this is the best thred in months!

i love this site!


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2005)

isnt it a riot sam! i feel like that little guy that tries to get in the middle of an arguement between two big guys and they just ignore tha fact he is there and no matter how much he points out that its stupid that they fight or how RETARDED one of them is being they just keep going! im actually laughing my ass off right now. people around me are asking what is so funny. but theyre small and dont lift so i wont tell them cuz they wouldnt understand. question for EVERYONE!!! has anyone asked steve for a decision on this since it is his site and im sure he is the final word on mods? or is he not wanting to get into this?


----------



## TheGuvnor1466867923 (Apr 11, 2005)

:shock: LITTLE!!! garry i think thats bein complimentary!!!, hes a tiny excuse of a BOY!, whos sole knowledge is how to copy and paste!!!, think u should shut up and get a life mr godfather, do us all a favour and grow up!! garry and jason are right, your wrong. oh and for your information, garry is one of my best mates and i can tell u, he aint got an ounce of flab on him. :wink: kev


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2005)

garrilla said:


> why remove you, because it was agreed you talk out your arse far to much with little knowledge.


you keep on saying that but i don't see you showing us any evidence of where i've posted information which has been way off the mark

see you're a pussy trying to get me off these boards by running to steve behind my back, i've always had mutual respect for all of you guys and i would never make a post saying how you should sort out your diet and do more cardio to lower your bodyfat, i'm sure you would be very offended, to say to a fellow mod that his diet and training needs an overhaul is very disrespectful! considering if i lacked knowledge about diet and training i would not be a mod in the 1st place.. i learnt enough about both of those areas years ago, you're just mad that some skinny kid is showing you up on the AS forum and you can't hack it

if you want to have your own forum where you make up the rules and decide who the mods are then go make one yourself, stop trying to do steve's job for him i think hes capable of making his own decisions


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2005)

wheres the popcorn when you need it! this is some good s**t! being a mod doesnt instantly make you right ass! garry was just saying that if you changed some stuff you do you could have probably made some bigger gains! you whiny ass! youre just making yourself look like a bigger punk by keeping it up! let it go man. if you did post that garry should change something about his routine and he thought it was crap he might at worst print it out and wipe with it, but i dont think he would bitch and moan like this. i dont want to get on anyones bad side but damn it man, im trying to help you save face here!


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2005)

i asked steve why he made you a mod and there was 1 reason

you make alot of posts, thats it.

thanks for the comments on my bodyfat mate as i said we are all entitled to our opinion and i accept yours

if you wanna call me a pussy do it to my face "tea boy"

so you kick my ass in the as forum eh just remind everyone how long youv'e been using them and what actuall experience of there effects you have. or do you just reciet parot fashion from what you read lmfao


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2005)

i have more posts than he does and i havent bee here as long...anyone can post!


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2005)

hey, i just looked at the thread for "garrys heavenly body" that was posted by the guv...i wont make the comment on why kev had the link or why he thinks garrys bod is "heavenly"...but ill say that you do look pretty friggin big. what do you cycle?


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2005)

Just to clear things "GODFATHER" I am about 6 weeks off contest shape (maybe you haven't been reading my journal or seen any of my pics, I will sort some pics out to clear things up), have abs and am doing 1 hour daily and 1/2 hour evening cardio after 1.5 hours training(1.5 hours cardio a day) and following strict contest diet. I have 17.5 inch arms that are nice and vascular and still maintaining a 15 stone bodyweight.

For someone of your age/experience to insult me like that is very juvenile. I am near 30 and have a good few years of experience and have trained for shape, fitness and not just size.

I worked up from and anorexic 7.5 stone to 16.5 stone then cut up to 12.5 stone, then back up to just under 17 stone and now 15 stone.

I am testing your patience am I, I'd like to meet you buddy!

I think I get on with most of the people on the site and hopefully they respect me, I didn't just get a mod status for frequent posts or cut and pasting info and all of my posts are positive and honest. I think you are a closed person buddy, take a pill and chill out and realise that any info people are saying is not to offend but to help as thats what the site is for, especially when its from people with more experience.

Grow up buddy you've let yourself look a bit foolish and I'm sorry bout that mate.

P.s any info, good or bad, someone posts about my physique/trainging/diet I wouldn't man/bitch about. People have their own opinions as I said and I respect that people have these. Good or bad I can handle them, I'm a "GROWN" man!


----------

